# Victoria State sponsorship - 2yr commitment being removed with the new rules



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I just came to know today from my consultant agent that with the new rules from July 1 Victoria state is removing the 2yr commitment period for their state sponsorship. Don't know how true this is, but nevertheless its a very good 'unverified' NEWS as of now. Anyone having heard anything more on this?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

naa never heard of any such news....

I don't think that's going to happen, coz all states should the step together...which seems impossible...


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just came to know today from my consultant agent that with the new rules from July 1 Victoria state is removing the 2yr commitment period for their state sponsorship. Don't know how true this is, but nevertheless its a very good 'unverified' NEWS as of now. Anyone having heard anything more on this?


Thats true! You can work anywhere in Australia with a state sponsored visa (190).
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The two-year commitment is to the state that sponsors you, not DIAC. It is a moral obligation. By providing you with a sponsorship, the state is helping to expedite your visa because they require workers with your particular skill set.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

amolc said:


> Thats true! You can work anywhere in Australia with a state sponsored visa (190).
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


Awesome!!!... And once you have state sponsorship you will automatically get an invitation to apply from skill select. So basically its a win - win


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> The two-year commitment is to the state that sponsors you, not DIAC. It is a moral obligation. By providing you with a sponsorship, the state is helping to expedite your visa because they require workers with your particular skill set.


Exactly. DIAC will probably not mention the commitment on their skillselect website, but as long as the requirement stays on the state website, we are still pretty much bound by it..


----------



## amolc (Jan 16, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> The two-year commitment is to the state that sponsors you, not DIAC. It is a moral obligation. By providing you with a sponsorship, the state is helping to expedite your visa because they require workers with your particular skill set.


You are right.
I just checked the victoria site. The *two year requirement is still there*
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

*Your sponsorship obligations*
Live and work in Victoria for two years
You, and any sponsored dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your sponsored visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on your skilled visa.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

*Hi*

Is the new rule applicable only to the New applicants or is it applicable for those already have sponsorship and visa granted.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

SGAus said:


> Is the new rule applicable only to the New applicants or is it applicable for those already have sponsorship and visa granted.


There is no such rule yet. Please see amolc and my comments above. Victoria site still confirms that the 2-year-condition is very much applicable to all new and old applicants.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

If there is no 2-year-condition then what is the difference between 189 and 190? 


I think then everyone will go for 190 as it is the fast track



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

This is a big misconception people have because of what I think is an error on the DIAC website. Vic has updated their website to 190 visa and it still shows the 2 year commitment period required. Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

If it was true that you could live anywhere then state sponsorship would be pointless


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

well until skillselect removes it from their end yes the 2 year commitment is pointless for SS when one goes for PR 190 which allows you to live and work anywhere in aus.
It's a big contradiction.
it is a merely a moral obligation to reside and work in the state that sponsors you.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

What will states get by sponsoring you if you are not going to contribute anything to them?


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Perth. I have WA SS approved. I will be applying for 176 Visa in a couple of days.

Imagine a worst case scenario where in if I don't make a job in WA. If I move to other state in search of a job and I am successful,what are the legal implications of this. If I don't stay for 2 years in WA.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

aravind.aiti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Perth. I have WA SS approved. I will be applying for 176 Visa in a couple of days.
> 
> Imagine a worst case scenario where in if I don't make a job in WA. If I move to other state in search of a job and I am successful,what are the legal implications of this. If I don't stay for 2 years in WA.


I have the same concern .....


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

take a look at this....

state sponsorship, leaving the state within 2 years


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I am confused regarding the process of applying for state sponsorship after 1st July.DIAC says that the state govts will access skillselect tool and then choose candidates. But there is an option of applying for a Vic sponsorship online via liveinvictoria for 190 visa which they updated recently. I also read the following information on the DIAC migration blog.

"If you are interested in the subclass 489 and 190 visas and seeking state or territory nomination, there are two potential options for state/territory governments to discuss nomination with you. You can still enquire with the relevant government agency first about nomination before submitting your EOI. However, you must then submit an EOI in SkillSelect in order to be nominated and receive an invitation to apply for this visa type. Alternatively, when you submit an EOI for this visa type, you can select one state or territory you are interested in receiving nomination from or all states and territories. These state or territory governments can then search for and may contact you to organise nomination"

So does that mean that we can arrange for the sponsorship directly with the state govt as we used to earlier than July 1st. Also what about the states like NSW/WA who used to charge for state sponsorship? Will they do the same service for free now after skillselect is implemented or a WA/NSW sponsorship can be applied directly after paying the fee.

,


aravind.aiti said:


> take a look at this....
> 
> state sponsorship, leaving the state within 2 years


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Awesome!!!... And once you have state sponsorship you will automatically get an invitation to apply from skill select. So basically its a win - win


what is the difference between 189 and 190


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> what is the difference between 189 and 190


189 = old 175
190 = old 176


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

sorry but i even don't know 175 and 176 

i'm IT guy could you please let me know which one should i apply for 189 or 190


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> sorry but i even don't know 175 and 176
> 
> i'm IT guy could you please let me know which one should i apply for 189 or 190


depends on your points ....
whats your points breakup?


----------

